# Does anyone know Trenton Station?



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm wondering whats there besides trains and train tickets. Food?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 11, 2008)

Since the station is undergoing a major renovation, last I knew (updated about a month or two ago), there is no food there. That may have changed by now, hard to say.


----------



## chuljin (Jun 11, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I'm wondering whats there besides trains and train tickets. Food?


I expect you meant _within_ the station, but Google Earth says that something called 'Pete Lorenzo's Cafe' is right next door (66 S Clinton vs 72 for the station), if it's any help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

There's a Dunkin Donuts coffee bar cart and a few snack and news stands. Nothing else is really up and running yet. This is in the new section of the train station. I didn't get a good look around though so I could've missed something when I picked up my tickets last weekend bc I was in a hurry, but the new part of the station they opened is looking good. Unfortunately the area where you go down to the tracks is still under construction.


----------



## Guest SD (Jul 6, 2008)

Still noplace for a meal. Off the newly opened area next to the Amtrak ticket window is a large room still under construction that will most likely eventually be the restaurant.


----------



## amamba (Jul 28, 2008)

Was just in Trenton Station yesterday and there were two carts available with food - one was a Dunkin Donuts and the other was popcorn and pretzels. I didn't see anything that looked like it could be a full restaurant, either. There don't appear to be any rooms next to the Amtrak Ticket window - just a waiting area and the exit.


----------

